# Urgent: Kidney Failure--need advice



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I have no advice buy I'm praying for you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum, despite the sad circumstances that bring you to us.

I'm so very sorry that your boy has kidney disease. The condition is all too familiar to me, since my beloved Sabrina was diagnosed with congenital kidney disease when she was only 3 years old. I consulted a specialist, who told me we had 3-6 years left, assuming that I treated her as directed. We fought together every step of the way, with prescription diets and my secret weapon of chicken broth diluted with water to keep her hydrated and her kidneys flushed. She had frequent kidney function tests and treatments for UTIs, which were a frequent threat. Her test results started to worsen sharply about 5 years after diagnosis, but we couldn't figure out what was causing the change. What stole her from me in the end was cardiac hemangiosarcoma. The very best of veterinary specialists told me they could treat the kidney failure or the hemangio, but not both...the treatment for either one would make the other worse. But we had a rich and wonderful 5 years together from first diagnosis to the heart wrenching end of my girl's battle before her 8th birthday.

I so hope that you have 5 wonderful years with your boy...or more...ahead of you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

chewiesnewmom said:


> I need honest information. What do we do. We cannot financially deal with a long term illness, and do not feel he needs to suffer.
> 
> What is the outcome in kidney failure cases? What is the treatment?
> 
> He is a beautiful well behaved boy and we love him, we have just never dealt with this before


Very sorry.... we went through this with our first golden. It's horrible. 

Have the ultrasound done and talk this through with your vet. Ask all of the hard questions and make your decisions based on what the vet says. If both kidneys are still functioning - you may have some time left. 

For treatment - your dog will likely be put on a special prescription diet for the rest of his life. It's expensive to say the least, but it is worth it. Generally it's easier on their stomachs - and hopefully gets through the system better without coming back up. 

I will be very honest with you - we stretched our dog's life out for 6 months after he was given the very critical "n stage" dx (meaning anywhere between a month to six months left). He was living with only functioning kidney which was starting to fail. The other one was shriveled up like a nut - and who knows if it had ever been a normal kidney (probably not). We had him for 6 months.... but within that short period of time, we saw him age 10 years. He went from a very young looking 6 year old with all red coat, thick and curly.... to a very thin, fragile, white faced, thin coated, yellow eyed dog who just barely holding on. <- 

We've discussed what we'd do if this happened ever again, and I think we would have made a different decision probably the moment we learned his liver was starting to fail (around the 5 month mark). Or maybe sooner. 

All my very best - and I hope the news after you have the ultrasound done is not as dire as was with our dog. Again, very sorry to hear you are going through this.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

My breeder has a dog that's in kidney failure and she completely stopped it with diet change and something called sub-q. I can ask what the diet is...


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Here is something... Sub-q is administering fluids via IV. They said they did this every other day. Here is a link http://dogaware.com/health/kidneymedical.html


----------



## chewiesnewmom (Feb 18, 2011)

The xray showed his kidney was misshapen. We think it is congential.

Without extreme measures, how long can he live with diet changes alone?


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Here is her response: 
"Jake is on Royal Canin Renal MP food, he gets 300 ML Sub Q every other day. He seems to do well with it and the numbers yesterday proved it worked."


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm sorry I don't know that answer, Jake is 14. I would try this food change and fluids- I don't think it's that much of a financial burden as far as switching diet and maybe you can learn how to administer an IV. 

Did you contact your breeder? If this is congenital they definitely need to be made aware of this and also maybe they can help you...


----------



## chewiesnewmom (Feb 18, 2011)

He is an adopted dog, we dont know his breeder :-(


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry.  My breeder is also a veterinarian... That's why I'm passing on her advice. Maybe ask your vet about it?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

chewiesnewmom said:


> The xray showed his kidney was misshapen. We think it is congential.
> 
> Without extreme measures, how long can he live with diet changes alone?


Talk to the vet. 

We think that Charmy had been born with a failing and defective kidney. Way at the end of the journey, we kinda recognized all the signs he had been showing right from the beginning. He never was an eater - had to be hand fed, skipped more meals than he ate. And around 3, he started pulling back on the exercise. And he was always the type of dog who just was grumpy about being hugged and moved around too much. What we always thought were "him", it was probably him showing symptoms all that time. 

Even when he started vomiting and refusing to eat completely, our brains were focusing more on maybe he ate a wash cloth or something and it was blocked up. We never thought kidneys ever. 

^ All I'm saying is he lived all that time without any diet changes or special treatments. Who knows how long he would have lived has we been able to identify his kidney problem earlier. 

So in theory - you may be in an ideal position if both kidneys are still functioning and you can help them heal up and work a while longer.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

chewiesnewmom said:


> The xray showed his kidney was misshapen. We think it is congential.
> 
> Without extreme measures, how long can he live with diet changes alone?


Sabrina's kidneys were very small and she had a progressive degenerative condition. With only the prescription diet and my chicken broth remedy, along with normal veterinary care, she had a good 5 years after diagnosis.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

We lost our Zoe in the fall to kidney failure. In her case it seemed to be brought on by Lyme disease. Lyme nephritis it's called. It was 6 weeks from when she was diagnosed with kidney failure to when we lost her. It was very hard on her and us and very expensive.

There are different types of kidney failure and different causes. I think the most important thing is to see a knowledgeable specialist and be guided by them. The experiences of others may or may not be similar to your situation. Hoping for the best for you and your pup.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

There is a hereditary condition of golden kidneys called renal dysplasia.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear that you are going through this with your beautiful boy. Unfortunately we also lost our 3 year old golden girl in 2012 to congenital renal failure, it is such a cruel disease. Like you, there were hardly any symptoms, until it was too late. Our beautiful girl Daisy deteriorated very quickly and we sadly lost her within 2 weeks of diagnosis, it was heartbreaking and something that we will never get over.

I have read up a lot about kidney failure in dogs, and it does seem that every case is different. Lots of dogs manage the condition well and can go on to live for a long time, golden girl's story is a fine example of this! When researching the condition after we lost Daisy I read that goldens with kidney problems can often be difficult to housetrain. This wasn't particularly apparent to us at the time, but looking back it took Daisy much longer than it probably should have done to be fully trained.

Get as much advice as possible, speak to your vet in depth or a specialist and see what your options are. Stay positive for your boy's sake, and please keep us posted. If you want to read more about our journey with Daisy follow the link in my signature. Lots of us have been there, so know how difficult all of this is for you.


----------



## Lincoln's Mom (Mar 6, 2014)

Our 14 year old Golden, Lincoln, has just been diagnosed with chronic kidney failure, chronic renal failure and prostatitis. We took him to the vet because he just stopped eating. He wasn't himself, just dragged around. It was so fast. It's been 2 days since he's eaten anything besides a couple of his favorite treats. Now, he's not even interested in those. He still drinks a little water but not much. We go outside but he can't poop. He tries and tries but nothing happens. He has finally peed twice in 2 days. Our vet gave us loads of meds but I have no idea if they are working. All we can do is rub him and try to make him comfortable. Do any of you think there's a chance he will get better? We don't want him to go through pain. As you all know, Golden's always pretend everything is fine. Any help would be more than appreciated. Thank you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Lincoln's Mom.... I'm so sorry. We went through the same thing with our Charmy.... he only had one night (his last one) where he couldn't drink anything and that was hell seeing him try and throwing it back up. We rushed him in the next morning - and while our vet was closed because of an ice storm - they ventured out to meet us there. 

Please don't let him go too long - especially if he isn't drinking.


----------



## Lincoln's Mom (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for responding. I will ask my vet what she thinks we should do tomorrow morning. If she thinks there's any chance he will snap out of it, I'd wait a long time. I just know that other things will shut down if he doesn't get some hydration. Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through Lincoln's Mom. Having been through renal failure with Daisy I know what a terrible time you must be having with him 

Daisy eventually stopped eating anything and we knew that our time together was nearly coming to an end. We unfortunately made the heartbreaking decision to help her on her way the moment she turned water down. There was nothing that could be done to help her condition as it was so advanced.

Take care, we understand how tough this is for you.


----------



## Lincoln's Mom (Mar 6, 2014)

You are all so thoughtful and caring. We are just going to take it day by day. We know the end is soon but until we talk to the vet, we will wait. Thank you again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Lincoln's Mom said:


> Our 14 year old Golden, Lincoln, has just been diagnosed with chronic kidney failure, chronic renal failure and prostatitis. We took him to the vet because he just stopped eating. He wasn't himself, just dragged around. It was so fast. It's been 2 days since he's eaten anything besides a couple of his favorite treats. Now, he's not even interested in those. He still drinks a little water but not much. We go outside but he can't poop. He tries and tries but nothing happens. He has finally peed twice in 2 days. Our vet gave us loads of meds but I have no idea if they are working. All we can do is rub him and try to make him comfortable. Do any of you think there's a chance he will get better? We don't want him to go through pain. As you all know, Golden's always pretend everything is fine. Any help would be more than appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Welcome to the Forum, despite the sad circumstances. I'm so sorry that your boy is in this state.

Much as it hurts to write these words and I know it will hurt to read them, please don't wait. Love your boy enough to let him go gently and easily, while he can still enjoy your stroking and know that he is loved. When they stop drinking, it is time.

It has been many years now, but we once fought too long to keep a beloved older dog who was in renal failure. As we finally held her for the last time, I had never seen such misery in all my life and I hope that I never do again. The end stage of renal failure is simply brutal and ugly...something you don't want your dog to go through. Letting them go is so hard, but it is truly a gift of love to spare a dog an agonizing end.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lincoln's Mom*

Lincoln's Mom

I am so very sorry to read about your boy! I know my neighbor's dog was in kidney failure and she took him for sub q (fluids) treatments twice a week. 
Praying for him and you. I agree with GoldensGirl, keep a close eye on him.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

_Lincoln's Mom_, my thoughts and prayers are with you. We lost our Zoe in the fall to kidney failure. It's so hard for the dog and their people. I'd be guided by the vet.


----------



## Lincoln's Mom (Mar 6, 2014)

Lucy, I know you are right. We have to let him go before he starts hurting. We are trying one last thing. I'm going to blend his food and try to feed him with a syringe. The vet just gave me Famotidene and some Cerenia. If he will take those things, maybe he will get stronger. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lincoln's Mom*

Lincoln's Mom

Bless you and Lincoln!


----------



## Lincoln's Mom (Mar 6, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Lincoln's Mom
> 
> 
> 
> Bless you and Lincoln!



Thanks!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Praying for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lincoln's Mom (Mar 6, 2014)

Cuddysmom said:


> Praying for you!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lincoln's Mom*

How is Lincoln doing?
He is in our prayers!!


----------

